# Foundry Rocko Mountain



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I know, I know, you all already know how good these beans are! I had a bag a while ago, and thought them OK. Improvements in machine, grinder and ability mean I'm now revisiting things previously considered not worth revisiting.

I've had a few shots over the last few days, all good, but all made at 5AM while it was still dark outside, and I wasn't really concentrating. Until today, when I was allowed to get up at a reasonable time, and take time doing things like making my coffee. 21 grams in a 20 gram VST basket, through the ECM in about 22 seconds, and wow, mouthfeel like I've never experienced, and flavour that put a smile on my face. I try not to get geeky about making coffee, it shouldn't be a chore, so I look for beans that reliably make me decent shots without too much fuss. VB Kaffees beans from @Hasi are a great example, you don't need everything to be on the button to make good shots, get it on the button and you'll have amazing shots. It looks like these from Foundry are now on the same list.

I'll be trying those weird 72 hour macerated ones this week, I might not be saying the same about them.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Totally agree. Foundry RM are my go to. And have been for a long time

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Yep! Same here - no fuss, cup after delicious cup ?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

How does the cartwheel misspent youth compare? I think I've seen them mentioned together before.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

catpuccino said:


> How does the cartwheel misspent youth compare? I think I've seen them mentioned together before.


 It's a blend so little less acidity than rocko


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

I had the RM beans for the first time recently and really enjoyed them.

I felt that they kicked into top gear a couple of days after roasting, so will try to leave them for a few days next time.


----------



## ken0062 (May 19, 2017)

Going through some coffee compass rocko mountain at the moment, not quite made my mind up about it probably a bit funky, boozy for my liking.

Has anyone compared these to the foundry rocko mountain.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Was going to ask you that same question, CC not ordered any yet.


----------



## ken0062 (May 19, 2017)

Jony said:


> Was going to ask you that same question, CC not ordered any yet.


 Sorry not ordered any foundry yet thought I would give them a try with my usual CC order.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ken0062 said:


> Sorry not ordered any foundry yet thought I would give them a try with my usual CC order.


 If you think CC is funky then Foundary will tear you a new one


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

The CC RM is really good


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ken0062 said:


> Going through some coffee compass rocko mountain at the moment, not quite made my mind up about it probably a bit funky, boozy for my liking.
> Has anyone compared these to the foundry rocko mountain.


I had them recently. Didn't think anything of it to be honest. I also had Foundry's before, a while back, and I think Foundry's have "funkiness" whereas CC's not as much, IMO.


----------



## ken0062 (May 19, 2017)

Starting to enjoy the CC one now i have got the extraction better by pulling the shot a bit longer, think I am going to have to get hold of some foundry soon to compare.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've been thinking the same thing. Be interesting to compare


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Foundry RM has been my go to for a few years now. They do change from one year to the next of course. I think last year's was a tad funkier and boozier than this year's, but always great.

IIRC somebody here did buy some Rocko from about 4-5 different roasters (Foundry, Avenue, Cartwheel, ?) a few years back and did a subjective 'review'. I can't remember the outcome apart from that they were all good but different, and the net result being that a lot of good coffee was enjoyed along the way, so worth trying different suppliers. Alas Avenue had to close.

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Foundry RM has been my go to for a few years now. They do change from one year to the next of course. I think last year's was a tad funkier and boozier than this year's, but always great.
> 
> IIRC somebody here did buy some Rocko from about 4-5 different roasters (Foundry, Avenue, Cartwheel, ?) a few years back and did a subjective 'review'. I can't remember the outcome apart from that they were all good but different, and the net result being that a lot of good coffee was enjoyed along the way, so worth trying different suppliers. Alas Avenue had to close.
> 
> ...


I had Rocko Mountain from Avenue, Foundry and Jolly Bean at the very least. Avenue won my vote that time and I'm still upset they closed down







.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/28112-roaster-comparison-rocko-mountain-reserve/

I don't think Rocko is the same as it was years back and with more natural Rwandans cropping up, I kind of lost the love for Rocko.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for digging out the original thread - yes it was Dallah, and apologies to jolly bean for forgetting him! I do still love Rocko even though it seems less 'in yer face' these days (could also be me becoming over familiar with it). Will check out some natural Rwanda some time.

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

It's back.

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/rocko-mountain-tariku-ethiopia


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, and I've ordered a kilo as I think these will not last as long as previous years supplies. This is my go to coffee, but it would appear there's not so much around this time.

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Oh no my freezer is already rammed and I got my LSOL today... Hope there's some left for me next month 🤞


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Their newsletter said that they expect they have 2-3 months' worth, if that helps.


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

I just finished my first ever 250g of this and flavour wise it's delicious (I see Foundry are all out now, shame). I did struggle with the extraction - had to grind quite fine but extraction still quite uneven. I used 18g dose pulling around 40g out and noticed it needs a lot less milk than other coffees. What brew recipes are other people using? Should I have picked a 15g dose to help the flow be more even? Anyone else had inconsistent extractions (I'm making an assumption based on colour that this is a light roast)


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

tripleshot said:


> I just finished my first ever 250g of this and flavour wise it's delicious (I see Foundry are all out now, shame). I did struggle with the extraction - had to grind quite fine but extraction still quite uneven. I used 18g dose pulling around 40g out and noticed it needs a lot less milk than other coffees. What brew recipes are other people using? Should I have picked a 15g dose to help the flow be more even? Anyone else had inconsistent extractions (I'm making an assumption based on colour that this is a light roast)


 I was disappointed if I am honest. Nothing like the orangey deliciousness of a couple of years ago. The beans looked like the lightest roast I have ever seen. They were hugely pungent on grinding, almost overpowering. I gave them 4.5-5 bar on the LR and no issues with inconsistent extraction.


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

RobW said:


> I gave them 4.5-5 bar on the LR and no issues with inconsistent extraction.


 That's interesting. I'm still quite new at this espresso game and haven't tinkered with things like pressure or pre-infusion. I have a Profitec Pro 700 (not plumbed in). Do you think it's worth trying to tinker with the pressure settings on this machine?


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

tripleshot said:


> That's interesting. I'm still quite new at this espresso game and haven't tinkered with things like pressure or pre-infusion. I have a Profitec Pro 700 (not plumbed in). Do you think it's worth trying to tinker with the pressure settings on this machine?


 Slightly different game on an E61 machine but you should see some benefit from playing with brew temperature, try hotter for lighter roasted beans like these. Without line pressure you can't do any meaningful preinfusion.


----------

